# Freelancers Union?



## derekleffew (Jun 19, 2010)

A co-worker recommended this organization: Freelancers Union :: Platform for an Independent Workforce - Pages from Freelancers Union. I'm still investigating. Since many in our industry do not have full-time, gainful employment that includes benefits and retirement, I thought perhaps others might find the site useful.

Even if one does not require or wish to purchase the various insurances, look into their political action pages.



This listing is for informational purposes only, and does not imply recommendation or endorsement by ControlBooth. Actual mileage may vary. Kids, get your parents' permission before calling.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know if this will help, but I did find this article. They seem to think that it might be ok as long as you live in New York. However, this starts to scream of an organization that I almost fell into a few years back called National Association of Self Employed (NASE) but then found many lawsuits against them as well as prominantly listed in scam reports. While these may offer good deals for some people, they are in the business of making money and will probably make your life difficult when you need their services the most.

While there are no Better Business Bureau complaints against the company (then again they have a B rating while NASE has an A rating evn though they had lawsuits filed against them and a few BBB complaints), I would seriously continue to check them out before investing any money in them. They have registered as a Political Action Comittee (they aren't actually a union but an insurance provider known as Working Today) and may have done some good for workers in the New York area, but I really wonder how effective they are outside of the state.

Derek, please keep us informed with anything you find. As a former freelancer, I know how difficult it can be to find quality, affordable insurance, especially if someone in your family has a pre-existing condition.


----------



## museav (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know about this particular group but over the years I've run into several groups that claimed to be advocates for independents, self employed or small businesses but who really were advocates for themselves and their profit. I've also experienced professional industry trade groups promoting their insurance policies only to find that it was limited to companies that would have multiple employees signing up.

The best approach for me has been to be married to someone working for a larger company that has good benefits.


----------



## Footer (Jun 20, 2010)

Another option is joining the chamber of commerce. The theatre I work for has 3 paid employees and all of our benefits are through the chamber. Rates are much better then getting insurance on your own. 

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## museav (Jun 20, 2010)

But be careful, several of the groups I noted that claimed to be small business advocates but that turned out to either be selling insurance or special interest activist groups were ones I was introduced to through the county Chamber of Commerce, in fact the Chamber offered so little for truly small companies or sole proprietorships that I let my membership lapse.


----------

